# TWW Symptom Stalkers



## hoping for 3

Ok ladies, I have seen this on other forums and wanted do get it started over here. During the two week wait we all go crazy and obsess over symptoms so this should be an easy and convienient way to share and compare all our cramps and twinges!

Write what dpo you are and your symptoms for that day. Then come back as often as you can and edit your original post to show your latest dpo and symptoms. If the cycle ends in bfp :happydance: edit your post to green text, if your cycle ends in AF :hugs: edit your post to red text.

This should be a good way to be able to check in on eachother and easily compare dpo symptoms without reading through 30 pages of threads!

Good luck to all!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hoping for 3

I'll go first! lol

O day- lots of ewcm and crampy twinges in side
1 dpo- crampy, increased sex drive, sore cervix
2 dpo- weepy, increased sex drive
3 dpo- very weepy
4 dpo- lots of cm in the morning, cramping, sleepy, gassy, (woke up at 3am with gassy stomach ache!), weepy (in the mail was a friend's wedding invitation and I teared up! lol)
5 dpo-woke up gassy after very strange vivid dreams! Moody, queasy in the evening, super itchy nipples in the evening but not sore
6 dpo- Queasy in the evening. lot of sharp twinges in uterine area


----------



## butterflywolf

DPO 1-6 was nothing
DPO 7 - tired took a 2 hour nap (but that is normal in the later part of my DPO anyway) also crampy in the evening
DPO 8 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart temp rise as can be seen here. Felt like throwing up this morning ate cereal felt fine. slight crampy


----------



## cozmos

ooooooooooh fun!!

O-sore boobs
1-grumpy, sore boobs
2-weepy, grumpy, sore boobs
3-cried in am for no reason, sore boobs, trumpy lol
4-woke in the night with bad stomach cramps(could have been curry from chinese),anxiety!!


----------



## hoping for 3

Good luck ladies! Hopefully we get more people to join in and compare!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Yay! I'll join (even though my symptoms like these always end in :af: :dohh:)

1-O - very faint opk
O (CD21) - creamy CM with a little ewcm, opk very faint, thought O would be several days away; bloated; fatigued; increased sex drive; flu symptoms
1dpo - stayed in a hotel, opk neg still, but darker, gassy, nausea
2dpo - opk dark but still neg
3dpo - opk lighter, clearly neg
4dpo - creamy cm, lower left cramping CP high and medium
5dpo - sticky cm, med/med CP, fatigued, vivid dreams, tender nips
6dpo - creamy cm, high/med CP, bbs starting to swell, horny, irritable, stressed, carb/sugar cravings
7dpo - sticky cm, med/med CP, trouble sleeping, indigestion
8dpo - watery cm, trouble sleeping, mild low cramping, nausea (due to prenatal on empty stomach maybe), weird back pain, little pimply bumps on forehead?! so small almost like a rash, tender breasts, irregular bm, giddiness, emotional, frequent urination
9dpo - TIRED! temp spike, some ewcm, mostly watery/creamy, breasts (esp left) very swollen and tender, med/med CP, backache, bloated, vivid dreams
10dpo - tender/swollen bbs, mild twinging near left ovary, bloated, creamy CM, CP med/FIRM - like a rock
11dpo - FMU :bfn: Woke up so full feeling (hell), indigestion, acid reflux when I bent down, bbs firm and sore BLOATED, headache in evening, decreased appetite 
12dpo - FMU :bfn: Woke up with a bloat again, tender breasts, temp still high, mild nausea
13dpo - FMU :bfn: :sad1: yesterday I thought I was so in, today with a bfn I'm not feeling so confidant. Breasts full and painfully sore. Woke up with this crazy full/bloated feeling again - ugh, it's not nice. Felt like gas bubbles in my uterine area, but no gas comes, just bubbly..?
14dpo - FMU :bfn: GAHHHHHHHHHHH :cry: temp higher than ever this late in my LP. Only ever had one other 14day LP, and temp dropped low on 14dpo, still high today. very sore and full breasts, minor indigestion upon waking (really, this is getting old!) mid-morning, starting to get cramps on both sides :( really hoping it's not af. No sign of AF all day. Another bfn. Almost feels like O pain on both sides. Hoping for high temps again tomorrow!
15dpo - !!!! I can't believe I am 15dpo - this is wild. FMU :bfn: sad and frustrating. BB sore. Case of the runs this morning, feeling quite crampy so af is probably going to show :sad1:
16dpo - NOT PREGNANT on digi this morning. So broken hearted. Sore breasts. AF cramps, she's on her way
17dpo - sore breasts, crampy, nausea. :af:


----------



## Mellie1988

Day 1-3 metallic taste in mouth 
Day 4 Cramping in lower back and left ovary throughout evening, very tired, EWCM very snotty and headache all day 
Day 6 Headache continued, EWCM creamy 
Day 7 Tingling sensation in BBs, Extremely tired, vivid dreams last night, twinges in womb, heightened sense of smell. Heaving/sick feeling in evening. Pimple on BB which ive never ever had!! 
Day 8 No symptoms really today apart from a burning sensation in back and stomach and gassy. heaved after opening fridge in evening around same time as yesterday(?!) Tested PM BFN (obviously!!!)
Day 9 Tired again today, short fuse no patience with kids, not interested in eating what so ever, sick feeling on and off but no heaving, brown/pink CM. Bought a FRER test today, gonna try wait until sunday to test, due Monday. 

This is our first month of TTC #3!! 

x


----------



## Airy

dpo1-crampy
dpo2- crampy, thirsty, fatigue, excessive cm
dpo3-fatigue, frequent urination, excessice cm
dpo4-heache, frequent urination, bleeding gums, vivid dreams
dpo5- headache, frequent urination, cramping, bleeding gums, cm snotty-like
dpo6- intense cramping at 3am , nausea, excessive saliva, hot flashes, vivid dreams
dpo7- headache nausea, thirsty, weepy, lose of appetite, excessive saliva, bleeding gums, hot flashes
dpo8-slight headache, nausea, sore breast, excessive saliva, loss of appetite, lower back ache cramping late night, vivid dreams
dpo9- headache, nausea, and sore breasts, fatigue, dizziness, frequent urination, loss of appetite :bfn:
dpo10- vivid dream, pulling sensation behind belly button, slight cramping, moodiness, dizziness, insomnia :bfn:
dpo11- sore and full breast so far....not feeling to optimistic any more--dizzy and nauseated on and off, moody. Took 2 dollar store test...2 faint lines--I'm counting them as evaps as I dont see any color to them :bfn: 
dpo12- sore full breast, vivid dreams,lower back pain, moody/weepy, hot flashes....Took a Rite Aid early pregnancy test--Faint blue line, not optimistic-I think I just have line eyes feeling like AF is ohw.
dpo13- sore breasts/nipples, headache (feels like my normal pre AF headache), oily skin, nausea, mid afternoon fatigue returned. Tested this am with fmu :bfn:. Defintely feeling out this cycle....waiting for AF 
14dpo--Very sore breasts, appetite returned, oily skin, constipated (usually have loose bowels right before AF) slight cramping--not AF cramps tho, pink spotting this am when I wiped :( Waiting for the witch to appear full fledge now
AF showed up 8.26.12 :(


----------



## Babo

dpo1-fatigue, dizziness, sore bbs
dpo2- fatigue, frequent urination, dizziness, sore bbs
dpo3-fatigue, dizziness, sore bbs
dpo4- fatigue, dizziness, cramping, vivid dreams, sore bbs
dpo5- fatigue, dizziness, cramping, vivid dreams, backache, heartburn
dpo6- fatigue, dizziness, cramping, nausea - thought I was going to be sick at one point, excessive saliva, hot flashes, vivid dreams, heightened sense of smell, heartburn
dpo7- fatigue, cramping more localised to left side throughout day sometimes quite sharp, nausea mainly after eating today, vivid dreams, heightened sense of smell, tingling left nipple, really loud gurgling in stomach again to left side, bloated


----------



## popchick75

dpo1-creamy cm
dpo2-creamy cm
dpo3-creamy cm, mild cramps
dpo4-sooo thirsty, mild cramps, gurgly tummy
dpo5-still thirsty, crabby, fighting off being sick
dpo6-i keep smelling smells that no one else can smell!, not hungry
dpo7-headache, very vivid and weird dreams
dpo8-weird tingly feeling in nipples, cold chills, lots of blue veins in bb's, crumbly/sticky cm
dpo9 -creamy cm again today, all other symptoms seem to have disappeared. BFN. Very weepy.
dpo10 - vivid dreams, mild cramping in rt ovary, sooo crabby, montgomery's tubercles
dpo11 - BFN. very down and sad :(, vivid dreams
dpo12 - serious case of line eye; way high energy


----------



## Garfield62

1dpo mild cramping slight twinges lows down
2dpo creamy/ lotiony cm twinges / sensitive boobs/ headache
3dpo twinges low down, cloudy Ewcm / sensitive boobs / v grumpy


----------



## Mellie1988

Can I add 7DPO and I've just retched/heaved my way around tesco!! :shock: also had a huge yellow headed spot on my BBs which could of explained the pain in my BBs but also I've never had a spot like that on my BB!! TMI but I popped if and at first white stuff then yellow stuff came out of it....very odd! 
X


----------



## radtech

This is a really good idea!!:thumbup:

O day- EWCM and left side pains
1-3dpo- nothing really, dry CM
4dpo- backache,dry CM
5dpo- backache, BB's are slightly sore, dry CM
6dpo- backache, cramping a little and got more intense as the day went on, dry CM, BB's are slightly sore
7dpo- bad backache, cramping a lot today, creamy CM, diarrhea my lower abd feels very sensitive today 
8dpo- back ache is better, little cramping, creamy CM, Food is not tasting right today, not sure if it is because I'm getting sick or what but my tastebuds are weird today. took a short nap cause I couldn't keep my eyes open and on 3 separate occassions today when I laughed I felt liquid come out from down there. When I checked there was really nothing there so I don't know what that is all about.
9dpo- still light backache, creamy CM, a little emotional I cried because of a story I heard on TV, at night my bb's hurt
10dpo- bb's feel very full and tender to the touch, creamy CM, bloated at night 
11dpo- bb's are still tender, sticky yellowish CM
12 dpo- BFN this morning. I was going to wait to test but I just wanted to know. I think I am out this month :(
13dpo- tender bb's, emotional, spotting
14dpo- think I am out. the witch is starting to show up this morning.


----------



## Em4owen

Great idea and means I can vent my obsessing over symptoms somewhere :lol:

1-6 DPO: Nothing
7 DPO: Night terror in the night (bad vivid dream where I wake up screaming) and have trouble sleeping. Woke up with a painful sore throat and cold-like symptoms, some tugging in uterus on right side.
8 DPO: Night terror again. Slight sore throat and bit of a cough, feeling really tired, tender breats, on and off tugging again. BD with hubby and noticed one small red dot with creamy cm.
9 DPO: Cold symptons completely disappeared, mild cramps, tender breats, really tired still and feel urge to go to bed early.
10 DPO: Tender breasts, on and off tugging on left and right sie of uterus, tired and go to bed early again.
11 DPO: Woke up with weird headache at top of head and feel really sick. This fades to feeling starving. On and off shooting pains in breasts, nausea, on and off tugging in uterus. CM quite watery.


----------



## hoping for 3

Ladies don't forget to edit your original post by adding your new dpo and new symptoms! Hopefully we'll have a lot of list turning green by the end of this!!




Em4owen said:


> Great idea and means I can vent my obsessing over symptoms somewhere :lol:
> 
> 1-6 DPO: Nothing
> 7 DPO: Night terror in the night (bad vivid dream where I wake up screaming) and have trouble sleeping. Woke up with a painful sore throat and cold-like symptoms, some tugging in uterus on right side.
> 8 DPO: Night terror again. Slight sore throat and bit of a cough, feeling really tired, tender breats, on and off tugging again. BD with hubby and noticed one small red dot with creamy cm.
> 9 DPO: Cold symptons completely disappeared, mild cramps, tender breats, really tired still and feel urge to go to bed early.
> 10 DPO: Tender breasts, on and off tugging on left and right sie of uterus, tired and go to bed early again.
> 11 DPO: Woke up with weird headache at top of head and feel really sick. This fades to feeling starving. On and off shooting pains in breasts, nausea, on and off tugging in uterus. CM quite watery.

When do you think you'll begin testing? You have way more willpower than me! Good luck!!


----------



## hoping for 3

Mellie1988 said:


> Can I add 7DPO and I've just retched/heaved my way around tesco!! :shock: also had a huge yellow headed spot on my BBs which could of explained the pain in my BBs but also I've never had a spot like that on my BB!! TMI but I popped if and at first white stuff then yellow stuff came out of it....very odd!
> X

Of course you can join us! I think the heaving would be a good sign! (I'm not sure about the pimple but you never know lol) Good luck!!


----------



## trying4our3rd

I am 9 dpo right now and have been having cramping pretty regular for the last 3 days. I have also been having very vivid bad dreams. I tested this morning, although I know it's a little early, BFN. I'm hoping I'm not out, but I feel like AF is going to show up any moment. :witch:


----------



## butterflywolf

butterflywolf said:


> DPO 1-6 was nothing
> DPO 7 - tired took a 2 hour nap (but that is normal in the later part of my DPO anyway) also crampy in the evening
> DPO 8 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart temp rise as can be seen here. Felt like throwing up this morning ate cereal felt fine. slight crampy

9 dpo: nothing so far needing to report besides neg. tests. I'm really starting to think I'm out. Only thing keeping me going is the opk test I peed on one of those and the line is darker than it has been in a little while. Still not a pos by far, but maybe?


----------



## trying4our3rd

I'm new to this, can you explain the OPK thing, will that show up positive before a regular pregnancy test? Maybe I should go buy some of those!:dust:


----------



## butterflywolf

trying4our3rd said:


> I'm new to this, can you explain the OPK thing, will that show up positive before a regular pregnancy test? Maybe I should go buy some of those!:dust:

Typically after your missed period and after an already positive HPT. And the OPK can only be counted if it is positive. Since LH is always in our bodies. And when you get closer to your AF the LH has a surge. So typically don't go by it, but I do for shits and giggles.


----------



## trying4our3rd

butterflywolf said:


> trying4our3rd said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this, can you explain the OPK thing, will that show up positive before a regular pregnancy test? Maybe I should go buy some of those!:dust:
> 
> Typically after your missed period and after an already positive HPT. And the OPK can only be counted if it is positive. Since LH is always in our bodies. And when you get closer to your AF the LH has a surge. So typically don't go by it, but I do for shits and giggles.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info :thumbup:
Sounds like we are in the same boat this month. I am also 9 dpo. Heres to hoping! My first baby was a surpirse and with my second we tried for 16 months, I was hoping this go would be a little easier but not so far:nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

trying4our3rd said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbup:
> Sounds like we are in the same boat this month. I am also 9 dpo. Heres to hoping! My first baby was a surpirse and with my second we tried for 16 months, I was hoping this go would be a little easier but not so far:nope:

Sure seems like it. And dang, 16 months ^^;; I'm only at 6 but I think the worse of it all is I would have had my bundle of joy by now if I didn't mc -_- I'm at the point where I'm starting to think something is wrong with me, but not going to go to the doctors until Feb 2013 cause we are only 24 (both dh and I) But it's just starting to suck. And I haven't told DH all of this what is in my hea but I just want to give up I feel like it is never going to happen why bother any more. And that's not 'good' thinking but no matter how stress free we are, no matter how much I keep busy not thinking about this, no matter what we do, nothing happens. We hit the days we need to hit with BD'ing. It's just a bunch of luck. And I know I believe in God and what not, but damn it stop testing me. Didn't he test me enough with the mc? *sighs* sorry went on a rant. But it feels good to get it off my shoulders.


----------



## trying4our3rd

butterflywolf said:


> trying4our3rd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info :thumbup:
> Sounds like we are in the same boat this month. I am also 9 dpo. Heres to hoping! My first baby was a surpirse and with my second we tried for 16 months, I was hoping this go would be a little easier but not so far:nope:
> 
> Sure seems like it. And dang, 16 months ^^;; I'm only at 6 but I think the worse of it all is I would have had my bundle of joy by now if I didn't mc -_- I'm at the point where I'm starting to think something is wrong with me, but not going to go to the doctors until Feb 2013 cause we are only 24 (both dh and I) But it's just starting to suck. And I haven't told DH all of this what is in my hea but I just want to give up I feel like it is never going to happen why bother any more. And that's not 'good' thinking but no matter how stress free we are, no matter how much I keep busy not thinking about this, no matter what we do, nothing happens. We hit the days we need to hit with BD'ing. It's just a bunch of luck. And I know I believe in God and what not, but damn it stop testing me. Didn't he test me enough with the mc? *sighs* sorry went on a rant. But it feels good to get it off my shoulders.Click to expand...

Yes 16 months was not fun but nothing compared to what you had to go through. My prayers are with you that you will soon get what you deserve! I don't mind rants, I know how much they can help. It's hard when you hear so many stories of people getting pregnant just like nothing. With my second I did end up taking clomid, that worked on the first month but they still made me try all those other months and loads of fertility testing which all came back normal. I hope it doesn't take that long this time. I'm not getting any younger!! Keep me posted, I hope you and I both get our BFP's this month! :af:


----------



## butterflywolf

trying4our3rd said:


> Yes 16 months was not fun but nothing compared to what you had to go through. My prayers are with you that you will soon get what you deserve! I don't mind rants, I know how much they can help. It's hard when you hear so many stories of people getting pregnant just like nothing. With my second I did end up taking clomid, that worked on the first month but they still made me try all those other months and loads of fertility testing which all came back normal. I hope it doesn't take that long this time. I'm not getting any younger!! Keep me posted, I hope you and I both get our BFP's this month! :af:

:hugs: thank you. Hopefully it doesn't take you long at all this go around and kepe me updated too. I plan on updating in here every day. I only have a 12 day phase so it's coming up pretty quick. I got some mild cramping again but I've had that another month too so I consider it nothing. Let's hope for our BFP this month *^^*


----------



## trying4our3rd

I'm sure I will test again tomorrow morning so I'll let you know.


----------



## butterflywolf

XD I'll be testing in the morning too. And my goodness I am tired today -_- Last night slept from 11:30 until 7am. Took a nap from 9:30 until 11:30 this morning. Took another nap at 2:30 until just now at 4:40. Guess we aren't eating what I was going to cook -_- no time for that now.


----------



## hoping for 3

trying4our3rd said:


> I am 9 dpo right now and have been having cramping pretty regular for the last 3 days. I have also been having very vivid bad dreams. I tested this morning, although I know it's a little early, BFN. I'm hoping I'm not out, but I feel like AF is going to show up any moment. :witch:

Don't count yourself out yet! I have plenty of friends who get a bfn then 2 days later get a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Julianas

Hey,ladies! :)
Here are my symptoms:

1 dpo a lot of CM,no breast soreness (unusual)
2 dpo a lot of CM,some cramps
3 dpo-5 dpo nothing special
6 dpo and here it all starts: little cramps and little backache,another temp shift (triphasic?)
7-dpo woke up with my whole body sore,cramps,backache,very tired
8-dpo super tired,hot,chills,cramps like AF is coming any minute,backache,nauseous,very irritable
9-dpo better but still AF cramps and backache,still hot,temps still up and unusually high
10-dpo BFN,symptoms got better but still cramps and backache at night
11-dpo a GIANT glob of strange CM,like EWCM but very very thick,cramps changed to Ovulation type cramps,backache
12-dpo breasts very full and heavy BUT dont hurt at all (very unusual)
13-dpo (today) feel better,no symptoms so far,temps are still up 98.5...AF is due on Friday....


----------



## butterflywolf

butterflywolf said:


> DPO 1-6 was nothing
> DPO 7 - tired took a 2 hour nap (but that is normal in the later part of my DPO anyway) also crampy in the evening
> DPO 8 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart temp rise as can be seen here. Felt like throwing up this morning ate cereal felt fine. slight crampy
> 9 dpo: nothing so far needing to report besides neg. tests. I'm really starting to think I'm out. Only thing keeping me going is the opk test I peed on one of those and the line is darker than it has been in a little while. Still not a pos by far, but maybe?

10 dpo: last night had slight spotting but I am thinking it was because I ended up scratching myself while checking cervix. BFN again this morning at 1:30 am and again at 7:00am. I'm pretty sure I'm out. Period is to be here on Saturday.


----------



## trying4our3rd

butterflywolf said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> DPO 1-6 was nothing
> DPO 7 - tired took a 2 hour nap (but that is normal in the later part of my DPO anyway) also crampy in the evening
> DPO 8 - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart temp rise as can be seen here. Felt like throwing up this morning ate cereal felt fine. slight crampy
> 9 dpo: nothing so far needing to report besides neg. tests. I'm really starting to think I'm out. Only thing keeping me going is the opk test I peed on one of those and the line is darker than it has been in a little while. Still not a pos by far, but maybe?
> 
> 10 dpo: last night had slight spotting but I am thinking it was because I ended up scratching myself while checking cervix. BFN again this morning at 1:30 am and again at 7:00am. I'm pretty sure I'm out. Period is to be here on Saturday.Click to expand...

BFN for me this am too:nope: Feel like I'm going to start any minute.


----------



## trying4our3rd

hoping for 3 said:


> trying4our3rd said:
> 
> 
> I am 9 dpo right now and have been having cramping pretty regular for the last 3 days. I have also been having very vivid bad dreams. I tested this morning, although I know it's a little early, BFN. I'm hoping I'm not out, but I feel like AF is going to show up any moment. :witch:
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet! I have plenty of friends who get a bfn then 2 days later get a bfp :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Hoping for 3! I see you have two older boys, so do I. Just want to add a third to our bunch. I am having symptoms but it seems like I am going to start at any moment. 4 days until AF is due so I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## butterflywolf

trying4our3rd said:


> BFN for me this am too:nope: Feel like I'm going to start any minute.

aww *hugs* I don't feel my af coming yet but I typically don't until the day before which will be saturday. I'll start spotting then and then full fledge af on Sunday. I told DH that we are going back to the bare basics next month and hope that'll work *shrugs*


----------



## trying4our3rd

butterflywolf said:


> trying4our3rd said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am too:nope: Feel like I'm going to start any minute.
> 
> aww *hugs* I don't feel my af coming yet but I typically don't until the day before which will be saturday. I'll start spotting then and then full fledge af on Sunday. I told DH that we are going back to the bare basics next month and hope that'll work *shrugs*Click to expand...

:hug:to you too! Keep us all posted. I'm not actually due until Sunday, I guess we are still in the game until it actually shows up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## butterflywolf

trying4our3rd said:


> :hug:to you too! Keep us all posted. I'm not actually due until Sunday, I guess we are still in the game until it actually shows up. Fingers crossed!

You keep us posted too. And I'm sorry but I can't keep my head up any longer this cycle. On the other hand I can keep my head up for you (Always easier to think positive thoughts for other people I have noticed).


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Can join too? Driving myself crazy symptom spotting! I'm now at 9dpo, no idea when af is due because my cycles are all over the place but I'm currently on CF30 (the most it's been is 33 days so I'm assuming I'm due on Saturday)

1 - 5 dpo No symptoms
6dpo Odd spells of nausea (not severe) and twinges close to my left ovary (the one I ovulated from)
7-8dpo Some nausea, twinges continue, side of bbs hurt especially the left one (this has happened before af in the past but isn't generally something I get). Have had a few heart 'flutters'.
9dpo Twinges, heart flutters and painful bbs continue. Proper nausea this morning and on and off throughout the day. Then, this afternoon had a VERY urgent need to go to the loo and had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi). So now I'm thinking it's unlikely the nausea is a sign and that maybe I just have some kind of stomach bug! 
10dpo Twinges have subsided but bbs are still tender. Felt very nauseas for much of the day, it only stopped at about 4pm. Have also been really hungry.
11dpo Nausea continues and the hunger has got much worse. I ate and then two hours later felt like my stomach was completely empty, which is really unlike me as I often skip lunch without even realising it - this has gone on all day!


----------



## cozmos

hey chix my update
4-woke in night actually crying out with stomach cramps, anxiety, felt qeezy most of the day and lower backache, sore bbs.
5-slight queeziness, sore bbs, random sharp pains in uterus area, dizzy spells, dopey as hell, put my chef jacket on inside out this morning and then asked one of my colleagues if she had a nice holliday even though she came back last week and i was working with her lol. im sure she thought i was very special. 
nb. queeziness and dizzyspells im assuming from progesterone as its very early still.


----------



## jellybean87

Hi, can I join? 

I had my smiley opk on the 17th, not sure if that was o day or a couple later, but i'll take the 17th as O

1dpo -3dpo nothing
4dpo - headache, tired, 
5dpo headache , tired sore boobs
6dpo - headache tired, sore boobs, needing the loo often


----------



## Em4owen

I'm not sure how to edit my post... Anyways the witch got me :( I started spotting a couple hours after I posted, then spotted 12DPO and today 13DPO AF has arrived. I try not to test until my period is late because I spot every month before AF arrives so that way I don't get too disappointed. Good luck to the rest of you :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Sorry Em :flower: hate the witch :(

to edit (change your colour to red) just go to the bottom of your first post and there are blue boxes on the bottom "edit" "reply with quote" "quick reply" etc. just click the "edit" one and it'll pop up for you to work on


----------



## Em4owen

floatingbaby said:


> Sorry Em :flower: hate the witch :(
> 
> to edit (change your colour to red) just go to the bottom of your first post and there are blue boxes on the bottom "edit" "reply with quote" "quick reply" etc. just click the "edit" one and it'll pop up for you to work on

Thanks but my post doesn't havethe edit button at the bottom :( Maybe it'll appear soon and then I can edit :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh, it's probably because you haven't posted 5 (or 10?) posts yet!
No worries


----------



## trying4our3rd

Well I am 11 dpo today, tested this morning and BFN :nope::bfn:
Still having some cramping and sore chest, no sign of AF but I feel like my test would have been positive by now. AF due in 2 days.


----------



## floatingbaby

I hear you, trying, 13dpo and I got the BIGGEST evap ever. from far away it looks like a clear line, but up close it's completely grey :cry:


----------



## trying4our3rd

floatingbaby said:


> I hear you, trying, 13dpo and I got the BIGGEST evap ever. from far away it looks like a clear line, but up close it's completely grey :cry:

UGH! I hate that. This morning I actually took the stupid test apart and examined it. I really feel like it should have been positive. I guess I am crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies im new here and only 2dpo on my 1st cycle . What do all the abreveations mean ??xx


----------



## Airy

Ok...since about 9dpo I've been getting lines on the dollar tree tests...now they have been faint and seemed colorless so I went out and bought Rite Aid's version of frer. Took it this am with fmu and before 10 minutes I saw a line granted it was faint. Did some house work came back to the test an hr later and the line has gotten darker and it has color to it so I'm thinking its a bfp? Its a blue dye test so thats why I'm kinda iffy.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Thought I wud join in possibly o" 18 aug
D1 cervix high sting in cervix
D2 this ones weird flet like some one tightened my belt on upper stomach 
D3 nothing much to report
D4 yellow cm cramp ought side right sore boob 
D5 back twinges cervix still high, extreme headache right sore breast quite painful 
More back cramp
Occasionally bouts of teeing sick
D6 still sore right breast and now back ache think period gearin up :( but to be honest at tis stage I be happy to see it:) although frankly happier to see the bfp ) cramping in lower tummy and back feeling of being wet( like periods come it hasn't yet)cervix checkin still high but dark blob of browny red cm fairly stretchy felt dizzy. 
Ahhh the taste in my mouth
D7 sicky feeling funny taste in mouth occasional sore right breast no blood from yesterday's show!!! 
Cm either milky or wet with white bits in all rather confusing
Mmm more brown jelly stuff about the ize of finger nail plus boob hurt wen bending over
Ahhh the taste in my mouth
D8 cervix lower seems creamy :/ still got awful taste even though brushed teeth right breast occasional stabbing all other symptons vanished:( other than stuffy nose( think I have had a bug)
D9 left breast throbbing occasionally right ones given up lol back cramp


----------



## cozmos

airy id guess congrats in order chic yeoooo!! post a pic x

foxy wat ones u talkin bout maybe i can help out? x
heres my update
6- today and so far back cramps, sore bbs still not any better or worse, my pms has gone away i no longer want to jump down my ohs throught over nothing, im still doing stupid things but thats normal and i sneezed twice lol.

i believe im working myself up for nothing again so im having some pinot to lighten my spirits, though iv sore boobs from o they are definately not pregnancy boobs coz they hurt all over :( x


----------



## floatingbaby

where do pregnancy boobs hurt?


----------



## wannabenewmum

Pregnancy boobs can hurt all over Hun :)


----------



## Airy

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test47594

I'm not counting it as a bfp yet...its not as thick as the control line and I just read a bunch of fals bfp done with blue dye test stories....Going to retest in the morning with a different brand of test if I can hold out that long which I'm thinkin I can because I really dont want to see a bfn right now lolz

floatingbaby--with my dd, the outer part of my bbs were sore in the beginning and as I progressed the entire breast became sore


----------



## Foxy37

Hi cozmos , its ok i think i worked them out but thankyou so much for answering.

This is my first 2ww and im Excited yet very nervous x


----------



## cozmos

floating baby i cant remember having sore bbs at all with dd but was preg not long ago and remember getting shooting pains from my pits lol, this time they are all sore from o so hard to tell. x

wannabenewmum i hope so lol, always a glimmer of hope x


----------



## cozmos

airy id stay positive thinkn that looks pretty good, heres hopin we see somemore of those!! x


----------



## mumface26

Hey ladies mind if i join? 
I am 26 and dp is 32 and we are ttc#1 since april. I have pcos but i dont think its bad.
Cycle1=33 days
Cycle2=54 days - my most hellish cycle!!
Cycle3=26 days - ultra light period, spotted for 5 days.
Currently on cd15 of cycle 4 after stopping bcp back in april.

Ok so i wont use opk's as they stress me out! So im guessing lol!
I figured i might of ovulated yesterday as i had cramps for a few hours, i was super hungry and felt like breaking down after work! And i remember having these feelings on cd14 on my last cycle.
The fact i have pcos doesnt help but if af is visiting i cant be that bad and i am only aboit 8lb overweight.
My doctor will refer me to an fs in jan if we havent hit the jackpot.
Ps i alo had blobby ewcm on and off last two days. Not alot though.

:dust:


----------



## Foxy37

ok here goes
1dpo - wanting sex and lots of energy also increased cm
2dpo- Aching boobs and Aching Groin (maybe due to lots ;) ) also feeling a little inpatient .
Woo Hoo cant wait to see what tomorow brings lol


----------



## mumface26

I have lacked libido my last two cycles. Whereas cycle 2 my longest one i couldnt get enough.
Atm i can take it or leave it..... But cant leave it when you ttc! 
Xxxx


----------



## cozmos

ha ha my libido was away an came back with evengence las night ye ha...normal though i think so not a symptom lol


----------



## wannabenewmum

Mmm cozmos I think so it did with my others it did:) mine this time around is only one breast the right one so not as hopefulmbut best of luck to u all x


----------



## Foxy37

Mines allways been high so i feel sorry for my bf now we are ttc lol .


----------



## jacquie210

Hello Ladies! Here is my last 10 day obsession..:wacko:

1 dpo: Some cramping, wcm
2 dpo: mild cramping, feeling bloated, ewcm
3 dpo: more cramping, belly feels "full"
4 dpo:Same
5 dpo:same, some twinging in lower abdomen. moody. went to bed extremely early. 
6 dpo: horribe, horrible lower backache. Pain in lower abdomen, mostly in left side, radiating down to left hip. Some pulling when going from sitting to standing. moody. boobs sore, nipples sore to touch. 
7 dpo: Backache still, but not as bad as day before. Cont with pulling pains in abdomen. moody, and very emotional. sore boobs. Took a nap after work.
8 dpo: bfn..i know :blush: some cramping, cont with "full" feeling, nausea in am. fatigue.
9 dpo: bfn :blush: Less symptoms noticed, but also very busy at work!! some breast swelling. Bouts of nausea. moody! 
10 dpo: bfn:dohh::dohh: Boobs have swollen even more, pinching pains in left side of abdomen. Burning sensation in abdomen also. Some lower back pain. Breasts are tender. feeling like i am prbly out this month!!

I forgot..also having vivid dreams on and off plus forgetting things very easily and acting like a dope at work! and today i started experiencing frequent urination in the a.m. i think thats it... ;)


----------



## hoping for 3

Airy said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test47594
> 
> I'm not counting it as a bfp yet...its not as thick as the control line and I just read a bunch of fals bfp done with blue dye test stories....Going to retest in the morning with a different brand of test if I can hold out that long which I'm thinkin I can because I really dont want to see a bfn right now lolz
> 
> floatingbaby--with my dd, the outer part of my bbs were sore in the beginning and as I progressed the entire breast became sore

I see it!!! Congratssss!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## floatingbaby

wannabenewmum said:


> Pregnancy boobs can hurt all over Hun :)

No, this was in response to the quote above me 
"i believe im working myself up for nothing again so im having some pinot to lighten my spirits, though iv sore boobs from o they are definately not pregnancy boobs coz they hurt all over x"

but my Boobs are SO sore. Way more than normal. DH just grabbed me and hugged me and I screamed at him! He looked so shocked and sad, "gentle with the ladies, babe, they're tender right now." Def. not my normal

Congrats Airy, cn't wait to see results tomorrow!


----------



## sadangel777

10DPO today and having major bloating; stomach hurts but I do have a small hiatal hernia but also am on meds for it. Still having the AF-like cramping off and on. Hot flushes tonight and hoping I get a BFP out of this torture ...


----------



## ScubaBabe

Before I got my BFP I remember experiencing the following:

- Weird metallic taste, in fact it tasted like blood that I thought I had bleeding gums or perhaps I bit my lip accidentaly - but no blood at all, just that weird blood/metal taste

- Felt bloated

- dull lower back/tailbone discomfort, like you've been sitting on a hard surface all day

- very vivid dreams

- consistently high temps followed by a major dip below coverline then high temps again

- I also noticed that my BBT and ovulation timing as I've recorded on FF matched exactly with my Clearblue Fertility Monitor that the cross hairs (i think thats what everyone calls it) were solid lines, whereas previously I used to have dotted lines 

-Dry skin

- Headaches 

- pain on the outer sides of my breasts

- lower abdominal pains - dull, similar to PMS but a bit more "focused" on certain areas (whereas whenever I had PMS, it was the whole lower abdomen area)

Good luck ladies!!! Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Mellie1988

Day 1-3 metallic taste in mouth 
Day 4 Cramping in lower back and left ovary throughout evening, very tired, EWCM very snotty and headache all day 
Day 6 Headache continued, EWCM creamy 
Day 7 Tingling sensation in BBs, Extremely tired, vivid dreams last night, twinges in womb, heightened sense of smell. Heaving/sick feeling in evening. Pimple on BB which ive never ever had!! 
Day 8 No symptoms really today apart from a burning sensation in back and stomach and gassy. heaved after opening fridge in evening around same time as yesterday(?!) Tested PM BFN (obviously!!!)
Day 9 Tired again today, short fuse no patience with kids, not interested in eating what so ever, sick feeling on and off but no heaving, brown/pink CM, really low CP. Bought a FRER test today, gonna try wait until sunday to test, due Monday. 
Day 10 Short fuse again today, absolute zero tolerance...had to get OH to come home from work early to give me a break as I felt like I was going to burst into tears! Heartburn/indigestion last night, couldn't sleep so took a Rennie and felt better. 
Day 11 BFN this morning with FMU, CP higher today, CM is snotty like and green/yellow in colour, woke up feeling STARVING, constant need to pee, twinges/pains in uterus....

Kinda feel like i'm out due to my major PMS symptoms but the heartburn/indigestion last night really threw me as i've not had heartburn in agesss and I know pregnancy slow down your digestion? Hmmm


----------



## Airy

BFN this morning....I think I'm out this cycle....not going to test again unless I'm like a week late....waiting for AF now


----------



## cookienookie

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site but have been reading for the past few months. Just wanted to say don't doubt yourself or give up!! My fiance and I have been TTC for the last 4 months and I would always get discouraged whenever I see a BFN. My period was supposed to be on Aug 4th but still got a BFN. Since I was late 9 days on the previous month, I just thought the same thing was happening again. It's Aug 24th today and lately I haven't experienced any big signs or symptoms....but decided to take a preg test anyway since my period still hasn't shown!! So after peeing on the Clear blue stick, the results kinda looked like a negative, so I put it down and finished my toilet time. Low and behold, when washing my hands a BFP was so clear on the test window!!! I was shocked and did a double take! I will take another test tomorrow morning just to be sure though.

Looking back, I didn't have many telltale signs or symptoms except for:
1. unusual hair growth on my upper lip and my leg hair was darker and longer (I'm the type that never needs to shave, thanks to my Asian genes!!)
2. Only a little bit of cramping
3. Unusual cravings for instant noodles and lime corn chips
4. Missed period
5. Lack of PMS moodiness!! =)))

There you go, hope my input helped!


----------



## Airy

cookienookie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but have been reading for the past few months. Just wanted to say don't doubt yourself or give up!! My fiance and I have been TTC for the last 4 months and I would always get discouraged whenever I see a BFN. My period was supposed to be on Aug 4th but still got a BFN. Since I was late 9 days on the previous month, I just thought the same thing was happening again. It's Aug 24th today and lately I haven't experienced any big signs or symptoms....but decided to take a preg test anyway since my period still hasn't shown!! So after peeing on the Clear blue stick, the results kinda looked like a negative, so I put it down and finished my toilet time. Low and behold, when washing my hands a BFP was so clear on the test window!!! I was shocked and did a double take! I will take another test tomorrow morning just to be sure though.
> 
> Looking back, I didn't have many telltale signs or symptoms except for:
> 1. unusual hair growth on my upper lip and my leg hair was darker and longer (I'm the type that never needs to shave, thanks to my Asian genes!!)
> 2. Only a little bit of cramping
> 3. Unusual cravings for instant noodles and lime corn chips
> 4. Missed period
> 5. Lack of PMS moodiness!! =)))
> 
> There you go, hope my input helped!

congrats:happydance:


----------



## hoping for 3

cookienookie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but have been reading for the past few months. Just wanted to say don't doubt yourself or give up!! My fiance and I have been TTC for the last 4 months and I would always get discouraged whenever I see a BFN. My period was supposed to be on Aug 4th but still got a BFN. Since I was late 9 days on the previous month, I just thought the same thing was happening again. It's Aug 24th today and lately I haven't experienced any big signs or symptoms....but decided to take a preg test anyway since my period still hasn't shown!! So after peeing on the Clear blue stick, the results kinda looked like a negative, so I put it down and finished my toilet time. Low and behold, when washing my hands a BFP was so clear on the test window!!! I was shocked and did a double take! I will take another test tomorrow morning just to be sure though.
> 
> Looking back, I didn't have many telltale signs or symptoms except for:
> 1. unusual hair growth on my upper lip and my leg hair was darker and longer (I'm the type that never needs to shave, thanks to my Asian genes!!)
> 2. Only a little bit of cramping
> 3. Unusual cravings for instant noodles and lime corn chips
> 4. Missed period
> 5. Lack of PMS moodiness!! =)))
> 
> There you go, hope my input helped!

Thanks for your symptoms!! Congratulations on your pregnancy! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jacquie210

11 dpo bfn! Think I'm out ladies!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww! I am 11DPO today and also a BFN. I was in dr office for exam due to the heavy cramping last week, and she told me it is too early for a pg test. I won't give up if you won't!

I am going to wait until Mon, 14DPO, and if still a BFN I'm going to wait until missed AF. Remember, most do not get BFPs before missed AF. Some don't get BFPs until a week or two late!

This really sucks though. I really felt PG, but now I'm unsure.


----------



## jacquie210

sadangel777 said:


> Aww! I am 11DPO today and also a BFN. I was in dr office for exam due to the heavy cramping last week, and she told me it is too early for a pg test. I won't give up if you won't!
> 
> I am going to wait until Mon, 14DPO, and if still a BFN I'm going to wait until missed AF. Remember, most do not get BFPs before missed AF. Some don't get BFPs until a week or two late!
> 
> This really sucks though. I really felt PG, but now I'm unsure.

I feel the same, I could've sworn! I guess I won't give up, but I'm not gonna dwell on it either. Trying to stay positive!!! Sending Baby dust your way!!


----------



## sadangel777

KK thanks!! :dust: to you!!


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Hi everyone,

I got my :bfp: at 12dpo this morning :cloud9: so thought I'd relist my symptoms for you as it really helped me when others did this over the last couple of weeks. To be honest for the last few of days I just knew I was pregnant - I could tell something major was going on in my body so trust your instincts!

1-5dpo No symptoms
6dpo Odd spells of nausea (not severe) and twinges close to my left ovary (the one I ovulated from)
7-8dpo Some nausea, twinges continue, side of bbs hurt especially the left one (this has happened before af in the past but isn't generally something I get). Have had a few heart 'flutters'.
9dpo Twinges, heart flutters and painful bbs continue. Proper nausea this morning and on and off throughout the day. Then, this afternoon had a VERY urgent need to go to the loo and had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi). 
10dpo Twinges have subsided but bbs are still tender. Felt very nauseas for much of the day, it only stopped at about 4pm. Have also been really hungry.
11dpo Nausea continues and the hunger has got much worse. I ate and then two hours later felt like my stomach was completely empty, which is really unlike me as I often skip lunch without even realising it - this has gone on all day!

Hope this helps someone :hugs:


----------



## wannabenewmum

sugarplum_elf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 12dpo this morning :cloud9: so thought I'd relist my symptoms for you as it really helped me when others did this over the last couple of weeks. To be honest for the last few of days I just knew I was pregnant - I could tell something major was going on in my body so trust your instincts!
> 
> 1-5dpo No symptoms
> 6dpo Odd spells of nausea (not severe) and twinges close to my left ovary (the one I ovulated from)
> 7-8dpo Some nausea, twinges continue, side of bbs hurt especially the left one (this has happened before af in the past but isn't generally something I get). Have had a few heart 'flutters'.
> 9dpo Twinges, heart flutters and painful bbs continue. Proper nausea this morning and on and off throughout the day. Then, this afternoon had a VERY urgent need to go to the loo and had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi).
> 10dpo Twinges have subsided but bbs are still tender. Felt very nauseas for much of the day, it only stopped at about 4pm. Have also been really hungry.
> 11dpo Nausea continues and the hunger has got much worse. I ate and then two hours later felt like my stomach was completely empty, which is really unlike me as I often skip lunch without even realising it - this has gone on all day!
> 
> Hope this helps someone :hugs:

Awww congrats Hun thanks for sharing xx


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Thanks wannbenewmum. Good luck with your TTC journey :flower:




wannabenewmum said:


> sugarplum_elf said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 12dpo this morning :cloud9: so thought I'd relist my symptoms for you as it really helped me when others did this over the last couple of weeks. To be honest for the last few of days I just knew I was pregnant - I could tell something major was going on in my body so trust your instincts!
> 
> 1-5dpo No symptoms
> 6dpo Odd spells of nausea (not severe) and twinges close to my left ovary (the one I ovulated from)
> 7-8dpo Some nausea, twinges continue, side of bbs hurt especially the left one (this has happened before af in the past but isn't generally something I get). Have had a few heart 'flutters'.
> 9dpo Twinges, heart flutters and painful bbs continue. Proper nausea this morning and on and off throughout the day. Then, this afternoon had a VERY urgent need to go to the loo and had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi).
> 10dpo Twinges have subsided but bbs are still tender. Felt very nauseas for much of the day, it only stopped at about 4pm. Have also been really hungry.
> 11dpo Nausea continues and the hunger has got much worse. I ate and then two hours later felt like my stomach was completely empty, which is really unlike me as I often skip lunch without even realising it - this has gone on all day!
> 
> Hope this helps someone :hugs:
> 
> Awww congrats Hun thanks for sharing xxClick to expand...


----------



## wannabenewmum

Anyone else feel their af is due ages a away in theory it's not (31st) but gosh it feels month and months away :/


----------



## cozmos

CONGRATS SUGARPLUM !!!! so chuffed for ya!! xx

i have a possible bfp ladies im shaking like a leaf here lol....im 8dpo today so very early ,
took a boots own brand test there an hour ago and i saw a line after 2mins, anyhow iv took the test apart and defs a line, would an evap line come up straight away?
im holding in my pee so i can verify with test no 2...pls keep fingers crossed for moi!!!! xx


----------



## floatingbaby

CONGRATS SUGARPLUM!!!!!! Way to go :flower:

I sure wish I could get a bfp now!!


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Thanks ladies, I'm over the moon - just praying that it sticks [-o&lt;

cozmos - I don't think you'd get an evap that quickly; was the test line the same colour as the control one? If so, I would say that's a definite :bfp: Fingers crossed for you!

floatingbaby - Thank you and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## JessinChi

Hi Ladies! First- congrats to all the BFPs here- gives me lots of hope! Can I tag on to your thread? I have found it invaluable as I am overanalyzing every symptom! This is our first cycle TTC #1. I am 26 and have been charting for a few months- I am regularly ovulating, have a regular cycle and good LP, so I feel pretty confident. My DH is 10 years older so he is nervous about his swimmers, but considering all of the Hugh Hefner's out there, I don't think we should worry about anything until we have a problem! 

I am either 6 or 7 DPO (we'll say 7 for the sake of this). Here are my symptoms so far: 
O day: O pain, followed by bloated crampy feeling after BDing 
1 DPO: Still bloated and cramping, BD again just in case O came late
2 DPO: sore bbs, cramping in AM then disappears
3 DPO: terrible backache, tired
4 DPO: backache, tired
5 DPO: nothing out of the ordinary during the day. Right before bed, cramps on the left side of my uterus- unlike any cramps I've ever had. 
6 DPO: woke up with AF type cramps that lasted all day, Obviously AF is a long way away! Tired and backache. Slight nausea all day. 
7 DPO: Cramping has subsided, just a dull heavy feeling in uterus. Bbs a little sore. 

How does this sound?! I hope it's not all in my head- I thought it was until the cramping- THAT is totally different than anything I have ever experienced. Good luck to all!


----------



## Airy

sugarplum_elf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 12dpo this morning :cloud9: so thought I'd relist my symptoms for you as it really helped me when others did this over the last couple of weeks. To be honest for the last few of days I just knew I was pregnant - I could tell something major was going on in my body so trust your instincts!
> 
> 1-5dpo No symptoms
> 6dpo Odd spells of nausea (not severe) and twinges close to my left ovary (the one I ovulated from)
> 7-8dpo Some nausea, twinges continue, side of bbs hurt especially the left one (this has happened before af in the past but isn't generally something I get). Have had a few heart 'flutters'.
> 9dpo Twinges, heart flutters and painful bbs continue. Proper nausea this morning and on and off throughout the day. Then, this afternoon had a VERY urgent need to go to the loo and had diarrhoea (sorry if tmi).
> 10dpo Twinges have subsided but bbs are still tender. Felt very nauseas for much of the day, it only stopped at about 4pm. Have also been really hungry.
> 11dpo Nausea continues and the hunger has got much worse. I ate and then two hours later felt like my stomach was completely empty, which is really unlike me as I often skip lunch without even realising it - this has gone on all day!
> 
> Hope this helps someone :hugs:

Congrats!


----------



## cozmos

UPDATE!!!! DEFS A BFP YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
im 7dpo so very early on jus had a wee feeling today so tested, got the boots own brand 2pk and two faint but definately there lines....so...i splurged an bought 2 frer and low and behold another line were over the moon!!!!!!!!!! using afternoon pee aswel, keeping the other frer for the morning.
congratulations to all the bfps and im hoping and praying u all get urs too....may this be the luckiest thread evs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

praying this lil one sticks !!

symptoms

1-sore bbs, pms big time
2-sore bbs, grumpy bitch
3-sore bbs, weepy, grumpy, windy!!
4-extra stupid!!, sore bbs, hungry, woke in the night with bad stomach pains(thought was chineses fault)
5-dizzy shakey spells, lack of concentration losing everything i touched lol, sore bbs, wee shooting pains in them, lacking pms.
6-sore bbs, shooting pains in my head(i dont get headaches), very tired and irratable
7-sore bbs, sharp twinges in uterus, especially when standing too quickly. queezy at times. tested x3 bfp!!!!!!!!!

i checked my cp at random times and its always been hard to reach, i tested today because i thought i was making stuff up in my head and knew its unlikely to have many real pregnancy symtoms and not register positive on a test so i was proving to myself that i was crazzy....apparently im not so thats good news lol 

xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Cozmos!!! 

x


----------



## floatingbaby

That's wild cozmos, SO early! Congrats to you - go green!


----------



## cozmos

thanks chix!!! so freakin happy lol, howd u go green, jus tried it an didn work lol xx


----------



## Airy

Congrats Cozmos!


----------



## wannabenewmum

How many dpo shud I befor attempting a test :)


----------



## hoping for 3

sugarplum_elf said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm over the moon - just praying that it sticks [-o&lt;
> 
> cozmos - I don't think you'd get an evap that quickly; was the test line the same colour as the control one? If so, I would say that's a definite :bfp: Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> floatingbaby - Thank you and good luck! :hugs:

AWESOME!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadangel777

CoNgRaTs to the BFPs!! Thank you for listing your symptoms!!

WannaBe, I would hold out as long as you can. I didn't wait and tested at 7, 9, 11 DPO and got BFNs. My dr said it was still too early, even with 10MUI tests. If you can wait until the day of your expected AF, that is the best time. I know it is hard, and I know it feels like forever. I feel the same. *HUGS*


----------



## hoping for 3

cozmos said:


> UPDATE!!!! DEFS A BFP YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> im 7dpo so very early on jus had a wee feeling today so tested, got the boots own brand 2pk and two faint but definately there lines....so...i splurged an bought 2 frer and low and behold another line were over the moon!!!!!!!!!! using afternoon pee aswel, keeping the other frer for the morning.
> congratulations to all the bfps and im hoping and praying u all get urs too....may this be the luckiest thread evs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> praying this lil one sticks !!
> 
> symptoms
> 
> 1-sore bbs, pms big time
> 2-sore bbs, grumpy bitch
> 3-sore bbs, weepy, grumpy, windy!!
> 4-extra stupid!!, sore bbs, hungry, woke in the night with bad stomach pains(thought was chineses fault)
> 5-dizzy shakey spells, lack of concentration losing everything i touched lol, sore bbs, wee shooting pains in them, lacking pms.
> 6-sore bbs, shooting pains in my head(i dont get headaches), very tired and irratable
> 7-sore bbs, sharp twinges in uterus, especially when standing too quickly. queezy at times. tested x3 bfp!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i checked my cp at random times and its always been hard to reach, i tested today because i thought i was making stuff up in my head and knew its unlikely to have many real pregnancy symtoms and not register positive on a test so i was proving to myself that i was crazzy....apparently im not so thats good news lol
> 
> xx

CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## sadangel777

SO my cramps are back nearly full force. Not expecting AF til the end of next week at least. Not sure what to think, no spotting.
Still tired, getting flushed hot face and the rest of me is cold! Tired, cranky as heck &#8212; everything makes me super angry or else makes me want to cry. Nipples are tiny bit sore. 

Can't stand this 2WW. If I hear about someone else's baby, pregnancy, labor, etc., I'm going to cry, scream or both.


----------



## sadangel777

P.S. Not talking about BFPs on here &#8212; those make me hopeful. Just other people IRL.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Think af on way cervix seems to have dropped and possible open:( not due til the 31st cm is creamy lotion type husband said if it does then next cycle lets have a break only we have a holiday planned he wants to go away and relax suppose I can't denie him that :s but I wonder if it's just an excuse!!


----------



## Mellie1988

They say that relaxing and having a break can actually work, will you still be DTD unprotected? You could be in for a very good chance!! 

Also my cervix did the same thing a few days, dropped lower than I've d we felt it before and was deff open, now it's moved up slightly and isn't open...I dont know what it means? Alot of people have said that you can't determine PG by CP and CM so I wouldn't rule yourself out just yet!! Fingers x'd 

Xxxx


----------



## wannabenewmum

Thanks not sure if we be able to we have a huge family holiday, unfortunately not sure how the Rooms will be although I did just check if my period comes on time tech I ovulate the week before I go unless I am late so all might not be lost:)


----------



## Mellie1988

My symptoms today at 13DPO - Pain in my lady parts like a stabbing/poking feeling in my cervix, nauseous at lunch time, heaved when opening the kids Spaghetti! crampy feeling in my lower arms and legs, veryyy tired even though I slept from 10:30 - 9 am. 
more heaving emptying the bin and when opening the fridge... 3pm 
AF due tomorrow...nervous.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Best of luck mellie I remember after my last bfp I had a stinging sensation in my cervix, I even wrote a feed on here saying its all over cos I think my period coming then next day nothing so I tested and I was pregnant hope this is for u fingars crossed


----------



## Mellie1988

I also have a blood taste in my mouth but I'm putting that down to my lovely DS busting my lip open this morning :haha: 

Thanks Wannabe....the suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## wannabenewmum

I too been getting the funny taste in my mouth but mine cud be equally down to diet maybe!!! Yes g'day it was awful kept brushing teeth to rid of it ,,, wen u testing:)


----------



## Mellie1988

Im gonna hold out till Tuesday now, got a FRER being delivered to my work and it should come Tuesday so I won't have that to test first thing...I've got a superdrug own test and ICs so will probs use them...unless AF arrives tomorrow that is! 
What about you??


----------



## wannabenewmum

I dont know :) I think I probably wait till thursday wen af due but although I have similar symptons to previous pregnancys I don't think am, I guess either way we won't know till te the witch rears her head ,,,:)


----------



## Airy

I'm out this cycle ladies :( Good luck to those still waiting to test! I'm looking forward to this next cycle as a :bfp: will give me an estimated due date that just happens to be my birthday :)


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Congrats! I knew it was a BFP! :hugs:



cozmos said:


> UPDATE!!!! DEFS A BFP YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> im 7dpo so very early on jus had a wee feeling today so tested, got the boots own brand 2pk and two faint but definately there lines....so...i splurged an bought 2 frer and low and behold another line were over the moon!!!!!!!!!! using afternoon pee aswel, keeping the other frer for the morning.
> congratulations to all the bfps and im hoping and praying u all get urs too....may this be the luckiest thread evs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> praying this lil one sticks !!
> 
> symptoms
> 
> 1-sore bbs, pms big time
> 2-sore bbs, grumpy bitch
> 3-sore bbs, weepy, grumpy, windy!!
> 4-extra stupid!!, sore bbs, hungry, woke in the night with bad stomach pains(thought was chineses fault)
> 5-dizzy shakey spells, lack of concentration losing everything i touched lol, sore bbs, wee shooting pains in them, lacking pms.
> 6-sore bbs, shooting pains in my head(i dont get headaches), very tired and irratable
> 7-sore bbs, sharp twinges in uterus, especially when standing too quickly. queezy at times. tested x3 bfp!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i checked my cp at random times and its always been hard to reach, i tested today because i thought i was making stuff up in my head and knew its unlikely to have many real pregnancy symtoms and not register positive on a test so i was proving to myself that i was crazzy....apparently im not so thats good news lol
> 
> xx


----------



## cozmos

thanks sugar i did one o those digis today, bought it in boots, went to sainsburys loos with my dd an sneakily poas an put it in my bag lol, i was so nervous ll, kept thinkin them tests (all 4) yesterday were duds....well...i kept checkin the whole way round the shoppin centre an my lil girl goin, why u lookin in ur bag all the time mum ha ha, i was like lookin at the time ha ha...took forever. then bang preggers 1-2 was extatic!! think i needed to see the words. xx

mel u testin in morn...keepin fx for ya sounds promising x


----------



## Mellie1988

I really have gt to be pregnant, will not understand if BFN or AF arrives, felt continuously sick and heaving all throughout the day...was talking to my mum on the phone earlier and kept having to cough to avoid heaving because I was stood in the kitchen! Every time I have made OH a cup of tea today I have heaved...maybe I'm allergic to making tea ;)! LOL. 

Had lower back pains but not low enough to be AF (I don't think anyway) 

Going to sleep now as I'm shattered, laid in bed and I'm soo hot can feel t cheeks burning up?? I don't temp but know that temp is higher during pg? 
Literally holding onto every symptom possible....that witch better not come knocking tomorrow!! 

Fingers x'd....night all!!! 

X


----------



## cozmos

good luck for tomoro chic xx


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hey hows everyone doing x


----------



## Mellie1988

BFN this morning, still no AF, she normally arrives around 2pm so we shall see :/ DTD this morning and TMI I'm normally quite dry on day of AF but was quite wet considering....cervix is very high up and closed, I think anyway I can't even touch the tip! Sex was also quite painful this morning...felt strange. 

Yet more waiting!!! :( 

X


----------



## wannabenewmum

@ mel aww sorry some ppl get there positive after af due u cud be still in, think my body just deciding to play games with me my right breast was occasionally achey now my left one which is driving me mad I don't ever get achey boobs before af ever :/


----------



## Mellie1988

When are you due again wannabe?? 

I have pretty much zero symptoms today, not felt sick so far, had a hot achy back earlier but that's it. No AF pains....my cycle may not be normal straight away though due to only just having coil taken out last month on 30th...could completely miss AF this month and still not be PG? :/ I haven't a clue 

X


----------



## wannabenewmum

I actually thought it was Thursday its not its the 2nd (wish full thinking on my part I think)


----------



## wannabenewmum

Last time I had the coil it took five months to conceive the time before that it was one month I think well just live I hope :/


----------



## JessinChi

Just got a faint second line on First Response at 9DPO! Here is an update on my symptoms, hopefully some of you have the same!!!!!


O day: O pain, followed by bloated crampy feeling after BDing 
1 DPO: Still bloated and cramping, BD again just in case O came late
2 DPO: sore bbs, cramping in AM then disappears
3 DPO: terrible backache, tired
4 DPO: backache, tired
5 DPO: nothing out of the ordinary during the day. Right before bed, cramps on the left side of my uterus- unlike any cramps I've ever had. 
6 DPO: woke up with AF type cramps that lasted all day, Obviously AF is a long way away! Tired and backache. Slight nausea all day. 
7 DPO: Cramping has subsided, just a dull heavy feeling in uterus. Bbs a little sore. Slight nausea. 
8DPO: AF cramps are back, lots of thick, creamy CM (enough to end up in underwear) low grade nausea all day, bbs very sore. 
9DPO: More AF like cramps, nausea (threw up in my mouth a couple of times- TMI), nipples really sore, tired.

Baby dust to all!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabenewmum

Mellie1988 how's it going any thing yet? I haven't had a period but neither am I pregnant( although havent tested) but all symptons have vanished was due today hope your having better luck


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm on CD3, AF arrived on Friday :), I was actually quite pleased to see her :wacko: :lol: atleast my cycles are normal and I know when to expect AF (or no AF) next month! Also should be O'ing around my birthday (16th sept) so lots of birthday BDing ;) 

Hope you get some answers soon :hugs: 

X


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies I'm 12dpo and still cramping since last week , constipated and very emotional . I had belly button weird sensations going on also . Not testing until Friday as Af is due Wednesday x


----------



## wannabenewmum

Mellie - well done, :) o fingers crossed for a birthday conception :D its frustrating to say the least never ave I Okehampton up and wanted something so much, 
Foxy sounds good hopefully u get ur bfp :D


----------



## babymoma89

Hello yall Hubby and I are trying to conceive our 2nd child. First pregnancy had almost no symptoms till i felt like i had the flu had taken several pregnancy tests but didnt show positive till almost 8 weeks. Now Im 3 days late and Im usually pretty regular. Having cramps in abdomen and back , twinges in my breasts, tired, and major indegestion. Took 2 tests so far and all negative...Could I be preggo?


----------



## babymoma89

Ok ladies here we go

Week before period is due tons of cramping which is weird for me since I only get cramps the day before my period and then it goes away.
twinges in my breasts but goes away.

Day period was due, lots of pelvic paina nd back ache felt like period was coming but nothing. Feeling really wet and lots of white cm

1-5 days late still cramping and lots of whit cm
neg HPT

6-10 days still some cramping but backache still remains breast pain as well
some nauseousness with certain smells
increased appetite , and super tired
and moody still no period and 2 more BFN

10-15 DAYS
SAME AS PREVIOUS WEEK AND 3 MORE BFN

Im going crazy over here!! Im crying for no reason and I feel like I am preggo. I didnt show positive with my first child till I was 8 weeks so wondering if its the same situation! Going for Ultra sound the 16th if nothing happens before then.


----------



## coolbabe843

good luck


----------



## babymoma89

good luck to you as well! 

*Baby dust to all*


----------

